# Fish for a 55 gal



## Flishstar (Jul 26, 2012)

I've been reading up on Saltwater for a while now, and finally talked my mom into converting my 20 gal brackish tank into a saltwater tank. I have a bicolor blenny and a pink skunk clownfish. Both are doing great, but I want to make their lives better and get some more fish, so I've also been able to talk her into getting a 55 gal (though I have to get the money myself) and I was wondering what fish I should get. I'm looking for colorful fish preferably, and I want mostly semi-aggressive fish.

I really like the blackcap basslet, so I'm thinking of that for being one of the fish.


----------



## jlpropst00 (Jun 12, 2011)

Are you going FO/FOWLR or Reef? That will dictate a lot of what you can have. Look at Flame Dwarf Angel or a Coral Beauty. I think those are two awesome center piece fish that would work in a 55g.


----------



## Flishstar (Jul 26, 2012)

I'm going with FOWLR, though I have blue legged hermits and nerites that I'll probably move with the pink skunk and blenny.

I might get a dwarf angel, but I was thinking about an Eibli Angelfish if I got any, I really like their clean look.


----------



## Blerty (Jul 13, 2012)

How I make thread


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Eiblis are great looking fish.  Good luck! Do you have an equipment list planned?


----------



## Flishstar (Jul 26, 2012)

In my mind, yes.  If I need to double check what I need, I have a really useful book by Michael Palleta, which is were I've learned most of what I know.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

I agree, _The New Marine Aquarium_ is an extremely helpful book!


----------



## Flishstar (Jul 26, 2012)

Would I be able to keep a sargassum trigger in the 55? I realize it would probably eat the snails and crabs, but I don't really mind, they were really just there for acclimation. I heard they're slow growers, and I could always take it to my LFS if it gets too big.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

If that's the only fish that you keep in there, you find one small enough, and you'll actually take it back to the store, then sure; it'll work nicely for you!


----------



## Flishstar (Jul 26, 2012)

I was hoping to at least keep the clown and blenny I already have in there, and I'd rather have a community tank until I have a single fish tank.

Also, would I be able to have a cleaner shrimp in there with the four species (pink skunk, bicolor blenny, eibli's angel, blackcap basslet) I have/plan on having? I want my fish to be healthy and I'm also a big fan of inverts.


----------



## Flishstar (Jul 26, 2012)

We've decided to get a 65 instead, as its footprint is smaller and its much wider. I want to add one more fish to the four fish I already have since there'd be some more swimming space. Any suggestions?


----------



## Flishstar (Jul 26, 2012)

I've narrowed it down to some fish I think would be nice, but I want a second opinion if they're good, and which one would be best:
-Pacific Redstripe Hogfish
-Yellow Watchman Goby
-Falco Hawkfish
-Yellow Banded Possum Wrasse
-Bigeye Blackbar Squirrelfish (?)
-Foxface (?)
-Bristletooth Tomini Tang (?)
(?)= Not sure if the 5 gallons difference is such a big problem


----------



## Flishstar (Jul 26, 2012)

Its been a while since I posted here. I'll be getting the 65 gallon by May, likely earlier than that. I'm wondering if these fish would all get along well, as they're the ones I want-

-Pink Skunk Clownfish
-Bicolor Blenny
-Blackcap Basslet
-Yellowbanded Possum Wrasse
-Falco Hawkfish
-Eibli Angelfish

I also want to get some fire cleaner shrimp.

The hawkfish is placed there tentatively- I'm not really sure if its something I'd want. Any other fish that I could try?


----------

